# INDIAN LAKE SPILLWAY FISH KILL



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

So I'm at Indian and went to the spillway thinking that would be a fun place to fish midday. I go down there and notice thousands of dead Shad, and many dead Bluegill, Crappie, Bass, Saugeyes, Carp, Catfish, Darters, CRAWDADS and even one dead Perch. Of all sizes of fish too. It was so weird. And on the other side of the bridge where the little creek runs into the spillway, the water in that little creek is like milkshake water. Not even a inch of visibility. I wonder if the work on the dam has put something in the water to kill all them? Heres pics, Also saw many Crawdads on the banks like the water was toxic. And one Crawdad in the water had a bunch of fungus on it but it was still alive. Heres some pictures.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Call the DNR ???


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Call the DNR ???


I am about to


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I am about to


Let me know what they say....prob a excuse about the dam work


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Let me know what they say....prob a excuse about the dam work


I told them about it but the women had a very basic and uninterested response, all she said was ok and we'll look at it, lol. But yeah there are signs of catchable fish in there but 90% of all the fish in there are dead or sick it seems. Also saw a giant Snapping turtle down there. Bet he/shes having a buffet of food right now.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

And I saw a dead mouse in the water


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How low was the water? Ive seen it happen when the river quits flowing and the water starts to dry up in there. I think its from lack of moving and oxygen in the water.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

TomC said:


> How low was the water? Ive seen it happen when the river quits flowing and the water starts to dry up in there. I think its from lack of moving and oxygen in the water.


The water is slightly up a couple inches and with the riffles I am sure O2 is not the cause. It has to be something in the water. I could catch small Bluegill with my hands because they were so sick. Some have a white - yellowish fungus growing on them.


----------



## Buzzzin (Mar 24, 2013)

That's terrible to walk up on something like that be definitely contacting odnr they probably dumped something they weren't supposed to not good.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I told them about it but the women had a very basic and uninterested response, all she said was ok and we'll look at it, lol. But yeah there are signs of catchable fish in there but 90% of all the fish in there are dead or sick it seems. Also saw a giant Snapping turtle down there. Bet he/shes having a buffet of food right now.


Maybe call the local TV station. They like those stories and will get a response!


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

So interestingly enough I was fishing alum creek near Westerville today and looked down and saw a bluegill with the yellow fungus on it. I haven't found out much about it by googling.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Saprolegnia is what it looks like to me, the bluegill that is. A quick google search on fish fungus or water mold will tell you much more about it than what I know


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Thats pretty much what 


Duck391 said:


> So interestingly enough I was fishing alum creek near Westerville today and looked down and saw a bluegill with the yellow fungus on it. I haven't found out much about it by googling.
> View attachment 243304


 The few live bluegill i saw have that. They seem to be on their last leg, with that fungus I saw 3 Bluegills at Indians Spillway with it and they were so weak/ sick i could catch them with my hands.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks like a fungus called ICK .


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Amazing. Looked like a zombie saugeye.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Crazy. Following this to hear more


----------

